# Helft dem DAFV!



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April



> *Am Haken*
> 
> *VORSICHT: satirisch, sarkastisch, politisch unkorrekt, überzogen!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## ...andreas.b... (26. März 2013)

*AW: Helft dem DAFV!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der VDSF/DAFV will ja nicht mehr seine alte Wolfsangel als Logo verwenden.


Die ist ja auch schon seit 33 in Gebrauch. 
Der damals zwangsgegründete ("fusioniert" aus Arbeiter-Angler-Bund und Deutschem Anglerbund auf "Wunsch" der Reisleitung NSDAP) und von Beginn an gleichgeschaltete R.D.S.F. hatte diese ja auch bereits in Gebrauch! Übrigens der R.D.S.F. wurde damals nicht mehr als Sportorganisation gesehen sondern dem Reichsnährstand unterstellt!



Als Logo sollte der neu Verband doch diesmal bitte keine halben Sachen machen sondern gleich dies hier verwenden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Helft dem DAFV!*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Die ist ja auch schon seit 33 in Gebrauch.
> Der damals zwangsgegründete ("fusioniert" aus Arbeiter-Angler-Bund und Deutschem Anglerbund auf "Wunsch" der Reisleitung NSDAP) und von Beginn an gleichgeschaltete R.D.S.F. hatte diese ja auch bereits in Gebrauch! Übrigens der R.D.S.F. wurde damals nicht mehr als Sportorganisation gesehen sondern dem Reichsnährstand unterstellt!
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER das neue logo


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Helft dem DAFV!*

Auch ein neues Motto wäre sinnvoll. Wie wäre es mit "*Angeln ohne Spaß- wir sind der DAFV*". Ein entsprechendes Logo wäre kostengünstig, schnell und einfach zu erstellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Helft dem DAFV!*

Das wäre doch passend...




Das würde die Ausrichtung treffend darstellen



Und für die internationalen Auftritte "Europaweit mit einer Stimme sprechen" hätte das doch einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Helft dem DAFV!*

Grafiken/Bilder nicht direkt einstellen, nur verlinken - Kay Hai durfte das nur, weils ein redaktioneller Artikel war..

Ihr müssts entweder verlinken oder eben direkt an VDSF/DAFV oder DAV schicken..

SORRY!!


----------

